

Haml & Sass 3 Beta Release - chriseppstein
http://nex-3.com/posts/94-haml-sass-3-beta-released

======
toisanji
I actually love sass the way it is currently, what benefits does this new
syntax have for previous users of sass? I see how this new syntax could maybe
help new users since it is more aligned with regular css. What I am most
interested in is support for sass to minimize duplicated sass/css. Sass is
great because it allows for semantic css styling where you include mixins of
common css, but that increases the size of the css. What would be great if
sass allows us to write semantically, but when you deploy, it should minimize
the css.

~~~
chriseppstein
Sass users will enjoy the following features:

    
    
      * No more = needed to use SassScript
      * $ instead of ! for variables
      * Support for CSS identifiers. E.g. solid instead of "solid"
      * Dashes can be used in place of underscores in variable names and sass functions.
    

There are a number of features planned for Sass 3.2 and beyond that address
your other concerns, but Sass needed better infrastructure to do those. We
have that now so we can go full steam ahead on new features. Expect the
following in future releases:

    
    
      * Defining custom functions in Sass
      * Keyword arguments to mixins and maybe functions.
      * Support for a new directive called @extend
        that implements selector inheritance.
      * Optimizing compiler
      * Support for new core datatypes like List and Null

~~~
chriseppstein
Downvoted; really? What part of this reply was uninformative or offensive or
off topic? FWIW, I'm one of the developers of Sass:
<http://nex-3.com/posts/78-chris-eppstein-joins-sass-team>

------
riobard
Three months ago I wrote a little piece of rant about Less vs. Sass here
(<https://riobard.com/blog/2009-12-18-less-vs-sass/>). The day after I posted
it, Nathan Weizenbaum (author of Sass) emailed me saying those tiny problems
will be fixed. Now they delivered it. Time to give it another try!

------
Semiapies
Interesting changes. I like less, but probably time to give Sass a second
look.

